# Oh Hell yeah......he's a keeper.



## paratrooper (Feb 1, 2012)

Four years on the force, and four civil complaints for use of excessive force?

NYPD Releases Video Of Cop Slamming James Blake To The Ground


----------



## muckaleewarrior (Aug 10, 2014)

Wow! Another P.O.S. police officer to get rid of. You can move him in with you.


----------



## paratrooper (Feb 1, 2012)

muckaleewarrior said:


> Wow! Another P.O.S. police officer to get rid of. You can move him in with you.


I'm not quite sure I know exactly what you mean. Care to explain?


----------



## Goldwing (Nov 5, 2014)

It looked as though the officer was trying not to "slam" Blake to the ground. Was he injured?

GW


----------



## hillman (Jul 27, 2014)

I'd say, going by the video, that excessive force was used. I also wonder how a cop dressed as this one was would go about making a 'normal' arrest. NYPD has an SOP? If so, has the department revealed it?


----------



## pic (Nov 14, 2009)

Looked like a perfect takedown ,, no slamming . 
All the other civil suits could just be our "sue happy society".


----------



## desertman (Aug 29, 2013)

muckaleewarrior said:


> Wow! Another P.O.S. police officer to get rid of. You can move him in with you.


While there may be some "bullies" with a badge. I'd venture to say that the vast majority are not. One things for certain, it is not a job that I would want. Having to get up every day and have to deal with the dregs of society. Being spat upon, cursed at. Not knowing if you'll make it home from work that day. Showing up at horrific accidents and crime scenes. Having to work different shifts in all types of conditions. You have to have some degree of respect and admiration for those who have chosen law enforcement as a career.


----------



## TAPnRACK (Jan 30, 2013)

Gonna agree with pic... the officer honestly believed the guy was the suspect. There was no "slam", more of a spinning takedown... common technique to take the arrestee off balance. No blows were delivered, no knee on head or neck... Good safety was used and no excessive force either.

One of the most dangerous points in an arrest or detainment is the moment before the cuffs go on... the arrestee/detainee knows this is their last chance to escape or fight. Not a time for hesitation. 

Unfortunately it was not the right guy... but sometimes innocent people match suspect descriptions. Had it been the right guy (a criminal)... I doubt anyone would be complaining how he was arrested.


----------



## desertman (Aug 29, 2013)

I guess the best thing to do is to fully cooperate with the arresting officer and not put up any resistance whether you're innocent or not. It will eventually get straightened out. A lot safer too for both parties that are involved.


----------



## otisroy (Jan 5, 2014)

What happened to, "I'm officer so-and-so of the New York Police Department. Can I ask you a couple questions?"


----------



## pic (Nov 14, 2009)

otisroy said:


> What happened to, "I'm officer so-and-so of the New York Police Department. Can I ask you a couple questions?"


I'm sure there are plenty of "can I ask you a couple questions" happening all day long
To infer this would be the correct time for that approach ,,I believe there needs to be more information, it was an ongoing investigation. 
All I can comment on is the takedown from the video. Looked legit.


----------



## paratrooper (Feb 1, 2012)

TAPnRACK said:


> Gonna agree with pic... the officer honestly believed the guy was the suspect. There was no "slam", more of a spinning takedown... common technique to take the arrestee off balance. No blows were delivered, no knee on head or neck... Good safety was used and no excessive force either.
> 
> One of the most dangerous points in an arrest or detainment is the moment before the cuffs go on... the arrestee/detainee knows this is their last chance to escape or fight. Not a time for hesitation.
> 
> Unfortunately it was not the right guy... but sometimes innocent people match suspect descriptions. Had it been the right guy (a criminal)... I doubt anyone would be complaining how he was arrested.


Some guy walks up to me and physically takes hold of me, and he's not in a police uniform, or doesn't announce he's LE, there's going to be a big, big problem.

The suspect was wanted as part of an ID theft ring? The victim "looked" like the suspect? That's all that's needed to manhandle a citizen w/o some kind of verbal interaction?

What if the victim had gotten the upper hand, and in defending himself, either injured or killed the officer? Who'd be screaming bloody murder then?

In my eyes, it was just sloppy police work and a cop that was way out of bounds, in the way he chose to handle the matter.

The cop is a loose cannon and needs to go bye bye. I say he committed assault.


----------



## paratrooper (Feb 1, 2012)

desertman said:


> I guess the best thing to do is to fully cooperate with the arresting officer and not put up any resistance whether you're innocent or not. It will eventually get straightened out. A lot safer too for both parties that are involved.


What if the _person_ in plain clothes that is assaulting you turns out to be a mugger? You still gonna comply, let him take what he wants, and then hope it all gets straightened out later?


----------



## TAPnRACK (Jan 30, 2013)

No audio so guess we'll take Blake's word no one identified themselves (did he?)... he also mentions he thinks race was a factor (was it?) Sounds like he's setting up for a lawsuit. 

I do agree that UC/plain clothes officers need to verbally identify themselves when approaching citizens or suspects, sometimes a badge isn't visible or noticed. Seemed all the onlookers and passerbys didn't think twice and casually walked by... kinda strange. Maybe he did ID himself verbally? 

I wasn't there so I'm not going to pass judgement... we see a snippet video with no audio and have info from a person (Blake) who is understandably angry, embarrassed and most likely considering a public lawsuit which will garner attention and profit if the right set of circumstances exist. 

Just my opinion, I'd like to see if any witnesses have the same account as Blake.


----------



## paratrooper (Feb 1, 2012)

TAPnRACK said:


> No audio so guess we'll take Blake's word no one identified themselves (did he?)... he also mentions he thinks race was a factor (was it?) Sounds like he's setting up for a lawsuit.
> 
> I do agree that UC/plain clothes officers need to verbally identify themselves when approaching citizens or suspects, sometimes a badge isn't visible or noticed. Seemed all the onlookers and passerbys didn't think twice and casually walked by... kinda strange. Maybe he did ID himself verbally?
> 
> ...


I viewed the video at least 4 times. Audio or not, the UC didn't take much time (if any) to announce his role or position in the matter, before physically manhandling the victim.

Even if the UC had blurted out, "I'm a cop", did the victim actually have enough time to actually digest what was told to him and respond accordingly?

And yes, I am passing judgement. From what I saw, that's all I need to formulate an opinion on the matter. A jury will have to do the same.

These are very trying times for LE. Has the UC been living under a rock? His actions did not play out well, and it's just additional fuel for those calling cops out for their questionable behaviors and actions.


----------



## pic (Nov 14, 2009)

How about when the drug dealers house door that gets knocked in or pulled out.

The police usually do not announce their intentions until the door comes down.

Maybe the element of surprise was essential.

It was an ongoing investigation , with Intel, the suspect could have been a known runner, or a weapons carrier.

Unfortunately it's not a perfect system.


----------



## paratrooper (Feb 1, 2012)

pic said:


> How about when the drug dealers house door that gets knocked in or pulled out.
> 
> The police usually do not announce their intentions until the door comes down.
> 
> ...


If he was a flight risk (which criminal isn't) or if he was known to fight back, where was the UC's back-up, or why didn't he call it in and wait for help?

The suspect was wanted for credit card theft / ID theft. I can't count the number of times in my 30 yrs. of LE, that I saw someone who I thought might fit the description of a wanted person.

Not once, did I approach that individual, take physical hold of them, and toss them to the ground, thinking I had my man.....or woman. Maybe that's why I was never the subject of any lawsuit.

Sometimes, that's all you have is a video. It may or may not have audio. The UC could have handled the situation in so many other ways. Maybe his lack of skill and/or experience could explain some of it.

Come on guys......if it looks like a duck, walks like a duck, and quacks like a duck, my own personal has led me to believe time and time again, it's a frigging duck.


----------



## desertman (Aug 29, 2013)

paratrooper said:


> What if the _person_ in plain clothes that is assaulting you turns out to be a mugger? You still gonna comply, let him take what he wants, and then hope it all gets straightened out later?


There's a big difference between someone who is just in plain clothes and someone who clearly identifies themselves as a police officer. I really don't know, I'm assuming that they would identify themselves as a police officer first. Badge clearly visible. If not that would be pretty stupid on their part. If they did not and approached me in a menacing manner then they would probably end up getting shot. Of course it's possible that a mugger could pose as a police officer, but how often does that happen? Other than when I was a wise ass kid I've had very little contact with the police. Mostly for underage drinking and brawls. Back then it was a good boot in the ass and a trip back home in a squad car. Only to receive a good sound thrashing from my parents. Yes, those were the days!

I actually was in one situation where a group of teens about half a dozen or so approached me as I was leaving a convenience store and about to enter my vehicle. From the comments they made it was pretty obvious what their intentions were. Of course my vehicle was locked and there was not enough time to grab my keys and open it. I turned around while pushing my shirt back and was about to draw my gun. All I heard was: He's got a gun! And those son's of bitches were gone. Obviously, every situation is different. I'm just glad I didn't have to shoot the little bastard's. Had they gotten any closer, shoot them I would. I'm not exactly a small person and physically fit. That was the only time in my life when anyone tried to mug me. I doubt any one of them would have tried it on their own. Especially if that individual was unarmed. As I certainly would have kicked the living shit out of him. As a group there wasn't a God damned thing that I could do. I just thank God that I was armed that day. When I got home I called the police giving them a description of those kids. Apparently they were bothering other people as well on other occasions. This was well before everyone had a cell phone. I doubt that they ever got caught at least not that day. I can only hope that they learned a lesson as to whom they may decide to pick on. Probably not.


----------



## pic (Nov 14, 2009)

Y


paratrooper said:


> I viewed the video at least 4 times. Audio or not, the UC didn't take much time (if any) to announce his role or position in the matter, before physically manhandling the victim.
> 
> Even if the UC had blurted out, "I'm a cop", did the victim actually have enough time to actually digest what was told to him and respond accordingly?
> 
> ...


It's your choice to pass judgement on a piece of media, you may end up being absolutely correct..

I personally think it was a fair take down and detainment.

Many of our past n current riots, looting ,stem from people passing judgement before the actual TRUE facts EMERGE, but then it's to late , judgement has already been made..

Shouldn't people including police officers be innocent until proven guilty?

I respect your years of experience in LE, but the criminals are playing by a different set of rules

The media usually changes their story once or twice when they receive the true facts,, they're more concerned about getting the story out.


----------



## paratrooper (Feb 1, 2012)

NYPD Commissioner Bratton has already stepped up and apologized for what happened. 

If he had any doubts as to the officer's actions, he would have kept his mouth shut and let it all play out.

Quack, quack.............:watching:


----------



## paratrooper (Feb 1, 2012)

pic said:


> Y
> 
> It's your choice to pass judgement on a piece of media, you may end up being absolutely correct..
> 
> ...


Yes, the rules certainly have changed, but the outcomes remain the same.


----------



## pic (Nov 14, 2009)

paratrooper said:


> NYPD Commissioner Bratton has already stepped up and apologized for what happened.
> 
> If he had any doubts as to the officer's actions, he would have kept his mouth shut and let it all play out.
> 
> Quack, quack.............:watching:


The commissioner is appointed ,, he is political, takes his orders from the mayor, the mayor doesn't want any rioting n looting from people who make premature judgements, so issuing an apology is an effective quick device ,,BUT,,,,,,

Patrick Lynch, head of the police union, said the officer believed he was arresting a person who had committed a crime.

"The apprehension was made under fluid circumstances where the subject might have fled and the officer did a professional job of bringing the individual to the ground to prevent that occurrence," Lynch said in a statement. "It is truly unfortunate that the arrest was a result of mistaken identity by the complainant in the case and we regret any embarrassment or injury suffered by Mr. Blake as a result."


----------



## win231 (Aug 5, 2015)

desertman said:


> While there may be some "bullies" with a badge. I'd venture to say that the vast majority are not. One things for certain, it is not a job that I would want. Having to get up every day and have to deal with the dregs of society. Being spat upon, cursed at. Not knowing if you'll make it home from work that day. Showing up at horrific accidents and crime scenes. Having to work different shifts in all types of conditions. You have to have some degree of respect and admiration for those who have chosen law enforcement as a career.


No one is forced to choose a career in law enforcement. Not everyone is cut out to be a police officer. If you can't deal with the dregs of society without taking your frustrations out on innocent people, you should be intelligent & honest enough to realize the job is not for you. It doesn't take a genius to figure out that a doctor who can't stand the sight of blood should have chosen another profession.

Wearing a uniform does not entitle anyone to respect. _It's how you do your job while wearing the uniform_ that matters. I have absolutely NO respect whatsoever for cops who behave like this clown. I also have no respect for departments who condone such abuse of power.

To be clear, there is nothing wrong with a cop questioning someone after someone else identifies him as a suspect. And there is nothing wrong with grabbing a suspect & throwing him to the ground IF HE IS RESISTING OR RUNNING AWAY. But this idiot grabbed Blake & immediately put him on the ground. He is obviously unsuited for law enforcement.


----------



## pic (Nov 14, 2009)

There were other officers and informants in place,, kudos to the officer with the well trained takedown.
He was chosen to do the takedown by his superiors.


----------



## paratrooper (Feb 1, 2012)

pic said:


> The commissioner is appointed ,, he is political, takes his orders from the mayor, the mayor doesn't want any rioting n looting from people who make premature judgements, so issuing an apology is an effective quick device ,,BUT,,,,,,
> 
> Patrick Lynch, head of the police union, said the officer believed he was arresting a person who had committed a crime.
> 
> "The apprehension was made under fluid circumstances where the subject might have fled and the officer did a professional job of bringing the individual to the ground to prevent that occurrence," Lynch said in a statement. "It is truly unfortunate that the arrest was a result of mistaken identity by the complainant in the case and we regret any embarrassment or injury suffered by Mr. Blake as a result."


If the victim had been a female, and that female just happened to have been your wife, and everything else that happened remained the same, how would you then feel?

"Thinking" someone is the suspect, is different than "knowing" someone is the suspect. The UC could have initiated a conversation and could have then determined if other action(s) was/were necessary.

That process works great. I know that, cause I did it countless times.


----------



## pic (Nov 14, 2009)

paratrooper said:


> If the victim had been a female, and that female just happened to have been your wife, and everything else that happened remained the same, how would you then feel?
> 
> "Thinking" someone is the suspect, is different than "knowing" someone is the suspect. The UC could have initiated a conversation and could have then determined if other action(s) was/were necessary.
> 
> That process works great. I know that, cause I did it countless times.


The identifier was right there with the rest of the team. There wasn't a need for questioning, he was identified at the scene. 
What would you ask the suspect ? "You've just been identified would you confirm it before I take you down "


----------



## paratrooper (Feb 1, 2012)

pic said:


> There were other officers and informants in place,, kudos to the officer with the well trained takedown.
> He was chosen to do the takedown by his superiors.


Four years as a cop, and he was the most qualified to do the "take-down"? Say what you will.....the UC did what he did, and he was wrong in the end.

It's always easy to be wrong. Most anyone can do that. It's a bit more of a challenge to be right.


----------



## paratrooper (Feb 1, 2012)

pic said:


> The identifier was right there with the rest of the team. There wasn't a need for questioning, he was identified at the scene.
> What would you ask the suspect ? "You've just been identified would you confirm it before I take you down "


How's about asking for ID? Explain what's going on, that you're a cop, and you are following up on a tip.

Again, I've done that more times than I can recall.

And FYI.....not everyone confronted by a cop needs to be thrown to the ground.


----------



## pic (Nov 14, 2009)

paratrooper said:


> Four years as a cop, and he was the most qualified to do the "take-down"? Say what you will.....the UC did what he did, and he was wrong in the end.
> 
> It's always easy to be wrong. Most anyone can do that. It's a bit more of a challenge to be right.


Yes , many young officers are better trained, still have their mobility, athletic skills, it's very common.

I would appoint a 25-30 yr old with the confident physical ability any day before a 30 year veteran for the takedown


----------



## pic (Nov 14, 2009)

paratrooper said:


> How's about asking for ID? Explain what's going on, that you're a cop, and you are following up on a tip.
> 
> Again, I've done that more times than I can recall.
> 
> And FYI.....not everyone confronted by a cop needs to be thrown to the ground.


He was already id'd just before the point of takedown


----------



## pic (Nov 14, 2009)

paratrooper said:


> How's about asking for ID? Explain what's going on, that you're a cop, and you are following up on a tip.
> 
> Again, I've done that more times than I can recall.
> 
> And FYI.....not everyone confronted by a cop needs to be thrown to the ground.


Yes I remember your previous statement.
" Not once, did I approach that individual, take physical hold of them, and toss them to the ground, thinking I had my man.....or woman. Maybe that's why I was never the subject of any lawsuit.


----------



## desertman (Aug 29, 2013)

win231 said:


> No one is forced to choose a career in law enforcement. Not everyone is cut out to be a police officer. If you can't deal with the dregs of society without taking your frustrations out on innocent people, you should be intelligent & honest enough to realize the job is not for you. It doesn't take a genius to figure out that a doctor who can't stand the sight of blood should have chosen another profession.
> 
> Wearing a uniform does not entitle anyone to respect. _It's how you do your job while wearing the uniform_ that matters. I have absolutely NO respect whatsoever for cops who behave like this clown. I also have no respect for departments who condone such abuse of power.
> 
> To be clear, there is nothing wrong with a cop questioning someone after someone else identifies him as a suspect. And there is nothing wrong with grabbing a suspect & throwing him to the ground IF HE IS RESISTING OR RUNNING AWAY. But this idiot grabbed Blake & immediately put him on the ground. He is obviously unsuited for law enforcement.


I can't argue with that. However, what you've stated applies to any profession. Be it a baker or a garbage man. Like the husband who has a hard day at the office and comes home and takes it out on his wife and kids or anyone else that happens to cross his path. Even on the highway. The police, I suspect because of their profession have to be able to hold in their aggressions even more. I have no respect for anyone who takes out their aggressions on innocent people. Neither you nor I were present during that arrest and have no idea of the circumstances leading up to it. Only what we saw on a video with no sound and what we read. Not everything that you read can be taken as the truth either. It all depends on who is reporting it and what their agenda is. Unless we were actually there and were aware of all the circumstances it's best to reserve our judgement.

As for respecting everyone who wears a uniform, I never stated that. I stated:


> *You have to have some degree of respect and admiration for those who have chosen law enforcement as a career. *


 I made a general statement that probably applies to most of the people that have chosen that career. Just try to imagine what it would be like if they hadn't? It is my opinion that most of the people who are in law enforcement chose that career because they have a genuine desire to help people. Same for firemen, para medical personnel and God knows how many other people who have chosen emergency services as a profession. Not to mention volunteers who perform those services without pay. People who willingly respond to our aid regardless of the circumstances or situation. You're certainly not going to get rich in any of those careers. I've never been a cop but to me, a casual observer it's a no win situation. You're either damned if you do and damned if you don't. A thankless job to be sure. One that deserves our respect and admiration.


----------



## desertman (Aug 29, 2013)

pic said:


> *The commissioner is appointed ,, he is political, takes his orders from the mayor, the mayor doesn't want any rioting n looting from people who make premature judgements, so issuing an apology is an effective quick device* ,,BUT,,,,,,
> 
> Patrick Lynch, head of the police union, said the officer believed he was arresting a person who had committed a crime.
> 
> "The apprehension was made under fluid circumstances where the subject might have fled and the officer did a professional job of bringing the individual to the ground to prevent that occurrence," Lynch said in a statement. "It is truly unfortunate that the arrest was a result of mistaken identity by the complainant in the case and we regret any embarrassment or injury suffered by Mr. Blake as a result."


Oh indeed he is! More often than not an aspiring politician. They love to stick their faces in front of a camera. Great point!


----------



## paratrooper (Feb 1, 2012)

I just saw the video on national tv. It was patently obvious that no dialogue what-so-ever took place between the "suspect" and the UC officer, prior to physical contact being made. 

I'm as pro-cop as any human being on the face of this sorry planet of ours. But, at the same time, I have no use what-so-ever, for bad cops or their behavior. 

The suspect wasn't a serial killer being hunted. Two or more officers could have easily approached him, made positive ID, and go from there. 

I'm sick and tired of us tax-payers paying out millions because of bad cops and their poor choice of actions.

It's just as easy to be a good cop, as it it to be a bad one. Actually, it takes a lot more work to be a bad one.


----------



## paratrooper (Feb 1, 2012)

pic said:


> Yes , many young officers are better trained, still have their mobility, athletic skills, it's very common.
> 
> I would appoint a 25-30 yr old with the confident physical ability any day before a 30 year veteran for the takedown


And you're making all these assumptions because you spent some time in LE yourself and you know all this?

FYI.....before I retired, I was still bench pressing 400 lbs., dead-lifting close to 600, and could run a mile in under 11 minutes.

So much for your 30 yr. vet theory.


----------



## paratrooper (Feb 1, 2012)

pic said:


> The commissioner is appointed ,, he is political, takes his orders from the mayor, the mayor doesn't want any rioting n looting from people who make premature judgements, so issuing an apology is an effective quick device ,,BUT,,,,,,
> 
> Patrick Lynch, head of the police union, said the officer believed he was arresting a person who had committed a crime.
> 
> "The apprehension was made under fluid circumstances where the subject might have fled and the officer did a professional job of bringing the individual to the ground to prevent that occurrence," Lynch said in a statement. "It is truly unfortunate that the arrest was a result of mistaken identity by the complainant in the case and we regret any embarrassment or injury suffered by Mr. Blake as a result."


Don't go thinking that police unions are all on the up and up. They can be as bad (trying to save bad cops) as political hacks are.


----------



## pic (Nov 14, 2009)

K


paratrooper said:


> And you're making all these assumptions because you spent some time in LE yourself and you know all this?
> 
> FYI.....before I retired, I was still bench pressing 400 lbs., dead-lifting close to 600, and could run a mile in under 11 minutes.
> 
> So much for your 30 yr. vet theory.


You obviously we're in decent shape , if your superior ordered you to take down and detain an id'd suspect during a sting operation ,,would you refuse?


----------



## paratrooper (Feb 1, 2012)

pic said:


> K
> 
> You obviously we're in decent shape , if your superior ordered you to take down and detain an id'd suspect during a sting operation ,,would you refuse?


You either know a lot more than has been made available on the news coverage, or you are assuming a lot. Which is it?

I really have trouble assuming that the NYPD was so afraid of this guy, that they had to have someone walk up to him and assault him, vs. something else that actually made some frigging sense to those with a head on their shoulders.


----------



## pic (Nov 14, 2009)

"Placing this officer on modified duty is premature and unwarranted," he said. "No police officer should ever face punitive action before a complete review of the facts."

Frascatore is white. Blake, who was once ranked No. 4 in the world, is half-black and told The News earlier that he believes there was "probably a race factor involved" in his arrest.

Bratton on Thursday insisted race didn't figure into the arrest.

"Sorry, race has nothing at all to do with this," he said earlier on CNN. "If you look at the photograph of the suspect it looks like the twin brother of Mr. Blake. So let's put that nonsense to rest right now, race has nothing to do with this."

Blake found himself in the cops' crosshairs after he inadvertently walked into the middle of an NYPD sting operation on a internet credit card theft ring.

A courier working with cops had just delivered some high-end fashion shoes to a 27-year-old British citizen named James Short who was immediately busted after paying with a purloined American Express card, police said.

But when asked to point out Short's alleged accomplice, the courier pointed to Blake who was standing nearby and texting on his phone.

"This was an instantaneous type of arrest," Chief of Detectives Robert Boyce said. "That's him. He was eight feet away and that's why he was arrested."

When police realized they nabbed the wrong man, they raced inside the Hyatt and quickly arrested another Brit, 26-year-old Jarmaine Gray.

"There's a remarkable likeness between the two," Boyce said of Gray and Blake.

Blake, who suffered a cut to his left elbow and bruises to his left leg, told The News none of the cops involved in the arrest identified themselves - including the shorts and T-shirt clad cop who charged straight at him and tackled him on E. 42nd St.

"The reason for that is the arresting officer was working undercover in a surveillance atmosphere," Boyce said. "So he was not showing his identification."








Cops were after this guy, but instead they mistakenly nabbed retired tennis star James Blake.


----------



## hillman (Jul 27, 2014)

"Blake, who suffered a cut to his left elbow and bruises to his left leg, told The News none of the cops involved in the arrest identified themselves — including the shorts and T-shirt clad cop who charged straight at him and tackled him on E. 42nd St.

“The reason for that is the arresting officer was working undercover in a surveillance atmosphere,” Boyce said. “So he was not showing his identification.” "

None of that makes sense to this country boy. They carried no ID? Or just didn't bother to show it? There weren't enough cops there to make a non-violent arrest? No ID was showing anywhere, yet passers-by were not alarmed? Jeez, my long held belief that I need to stay away from cities when possible has gained yet more reinforcement.


----------



## paratrooper (Feb 1, 2012)

It's concerning that some of you actually think that the way the officer behaved and acted, was okay, and within the boundaries of good police work.

He's got a whole four years of LE experience under his belt and already has four accusations of use of excessive force staring him in the face. Does the term _red flag_ mean anything?

The victim was just standing there, minding his own business. He didn't have a knife in his hand, waving it about, and making others fearful. He wasn't yelling threats to passer's-by or accosting them. He hadn't just killed someone witnessed by many. He didn't have a hostage that needed immediate rescue.

Why couldn't have two officers walk up to him and say:

_Hello! We are officers Smith and Wesson and we're with the NYPD. We are investigating a crime, and unfortunately, an individual has indicated to us that you were somehow involved.

If you would please show us some ID to establish / verify your name, we could then verify whether or not you are the person that we are looking for. If not, we will not inconvenience you any longer and allow you to go about business._


----------



## paratrooper (Feb 1, 2012)

Ex-tennis star James Blake: Fire NYC officer who tackled me

Just to clarify things. If it was the officer's first incident regarding the use of excessive force, then I'd say no, firing is too extreme. But, this will be his 5th incident if I'm correct.

He needs to go find other employment, so he can't continue to assault others on the tax-payers dime.


----------



## pic (Nov 14, 2009)

What the world needs now, love sweet love, lol.


----------



## paratrooper (Feb 1, 2012)

pic said:


> View attachment 1653
> 
> 
> What the world needs now, love sweet love, lol.


Or........as Rodney King suggested. Can't we all just get along?

Apparently not. :watching:


----------

